# Some track pics



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Here are a few of the tracks I have done over the last 10 years and some parts of tracks.
http://home.bluemarble.net/~smosora/


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Wow !!!!!*

How long did it take to put that together? Those are awesome! What are you using for power?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

You're a MAD MAN!!!!!! Those tracks are unreal!!!!!! Those are some of the most creative tracks I've seen yet.

If there was an award for most clever way to use up 9" curves,you would win hands down.

Cool stuff.Thanks for sharing!!!!

Mike


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

Holy crap! I got dizzy lookin at those. You are quite insane... in a VERY good way! Hats off to you. 

Dammit that's some wild looking stuff.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Way  Steve, Those layouts are totally out of this world... Back when I was a wee one I made a layout just to connect all of my track pieces. But it was only done in 2 dimentions. My hat is off to you guys that always think "out side of the box" :thumbsup: 

Jeff


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ahhh Steve,
a.k.a.; "UPS Guy"! Long time. :wave: DIdn't know that was you. I still have the video of your first 600 foot track or whatever it came out to be. I showed it to dozens of people over the years.

Whatever happened to your "Tyco connection" buddy?

Scott V.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hummm speaking of videos, Did I get one from you too??? I know someone sent me a video with a MASSIVE multi room an level layout


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

those tracks are just plain INSANE, i would have to pull my car off the road for directions to the china cabinet.lol
so 22tall is upsguy?? I didn't know that. thought it was 2 different slotters


----------



## MAD MAN TIMO (May 5, 2005)

OMG! After seeing that my track is a embarrasment to see, I think im going to have to get more track now.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hmm...upsguy...ups guy...Hey! I bet you are the guy that got the superDuper-doubleLooper that I ordered! It mysteriously never showed up! hehehehe
I LOVE your pics!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd never be able to keep track of my car on some of those layouts.  rr


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

So, I'm guessing...5 minute laps?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

wicked!!!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I will work my way down:
pickeringtondad-Anywhere from a week to three months for the 2100 foot track. When I figure out getting video on my computer I will do some photo captures and post them. For power I used anywhere from one to four wallwarts per lane.

AFXToo-Helps to be single 

RacerX- got the idea from the Marina Towers in Chicago. 

Anti-Cop- I have more ideas. How many more trees will have to die?

jackOfall- Thanks. I figure if you got it might as well use it.

SlottV- Yup it's me. Send me your address and I will send you a tape of the "big one" My Tyco guy got axed some time ago and is now baddogslotcars.com .

GoodwrenchIntim- If it has a really tall guy wearing a KOOL t-shirt it would be me.

sethndaddy- I changed my name on this board when I started getting hate emails. 

Mad Man Timo- Check yard sales, thrift stores, newspapers and slot car shows. Great ways to pick up lots of track at a resonable price.

joez870- LOL

roadrunner- I have done much more confusing tracks. We would stop the race if a car could not be found in 15 seconds.

car guy- My longest track took over 5 minutes for filming purposes. Best time was a little over 4 minutes.

Gear Head- Thanks!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You don't have a cat that like to chase slotcars..do you? I can have no elevations on my layout.(my cat is a clutz when she is hell-bent on trashing my lambo) LOL


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

joez..chat


----------



## MrFifty5 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Baddogslotcars cheeted me*

I have been sending emails to Bruce at baddogslotcars to no availe. Last year I payed him to make me some 55 Chevy bodie's . He took the money but never deliverer the cars. Were I come from that is A crook.If you would like to know more.Email me at [email protected]


----------

